# dormire e poi riesumare un emerge [FAQ]

## theRealMorpheu5

Intendo: posso stoppare con CTRL+C un emerge di qualche centinaio di porcame, spegnere il PC, passarmi la notte e ricominciare il giorno dopo senza colpo ferire, si'?

E se sì, come?

----------

## blackfede

Si, ma ti conviene farlo in una certa maniera.

1-Se stoppi nel bel mezzo di una copilazione, perdi tutto quello che hai compilato fino ad adesso (solo per quel programma), a meno che tu non abbia ativato la cache di compilazione, detta anche CCACHE.

2-Per riprendere puoi fare in due modi:

```
emerge --resume
```

oppure:

se per esempio stavi compilando kde (con un emerge kde), ridai ancora 

```
emerge kde
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Una piccola precisazione emerge --resume mi pare che serva solo quando usi l'opzione -e con emerge. Se no fai solo emerge quello_che_stavi_compilando come ha detto blackfede.

----------

## Danilo

 *blackfede wrote:*   

> Si, ma ti conviene farlo in una certa maniera.
> 
> 1-Se stoppi nel bel mezzo di una copilazione, perdi tutto quello che hai compilato fino ad adesso (solo per quel programma), a meno che tu non abbia ativato la cache di compilazione, detta anche CCACHE.
> 
> 

 

Quando devo stoppare preferisco sempre farlo nel mezzo di una compilazione o di un download piuttosto che nelle fasi precedenti e posteriori alla compilazione del singolo pacchetto. Questo perchè una volta ho avuto problemi al successivo lancio di emerge.

In questo modo:

1) Se stoppo durante un download, wget la volta dopo riprende da lì,,

2) Se stoppo durante una compilazione al massimo perdo l'ultima compilazione.

Ovvio che cerco di evitare lo stoppaggio di un pacchetto corposo... O al massimo aspetto che ne installa uno per stoppare subito dopo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Quando devo stoppare preferisco sempre farlo nel mezzo di una compilazione o di un download piuttosto 

 

Infatti non e' consigliabile stopparlo durante un install o un merge puo' creare casini. Se lo fai anche durante il configure niente problemi.

----------

## blackfede

Gia, l'dealè sarebbe durante lo scaricamento sorgenti...così non perdi nulla!  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *blackfede wrote:*   

> Gia, l'dealè sarebbe durante lo scaricamento sorgenti...così non perdi nulla! 

 

Con CCACHE anche durante la compilazione non perdi nulla visto che tiene traccia di quello compilato fino a quel momento. Io sinceramente l'ho tolto perche' mi capita raramente di dovere interrompere durante la compilazione e ccache occupa spazio.

----------

## blackfede

Io invece la tengo attivata, viene comoda nelli successivi upgrade di vari programmi, ho visto per esperienza diretta che i tempi sono più corti, in quanto sono "relativamente poche" le righe di codice cambiate passando da PROGRAMMA-1.0.0 a PROGRAMMA-1.0.1. E' anche vero che esistono poi tutte le eccezzioni di questo mondo.   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *blackfede wrote:*   

> Io invece la tengo attivata, viene comoda nelli successivi upgrade di vari programmi

 

Che dimensioni stai usando per la cache?

----------

## micron

 *blackfede wrote:*   

> Io invece la tengo attivata, viene comoda nelli successivi upgrade di vari programmi, ho visto per esperienza diretta che i tempi sono più corti, in quanto sono "relativamente poche" le righe di codice cambiate passando da PROGRAMMA-1.0.0 a PROGRAMMA-1.0.1. E' anche vero che esistono poi tutte le eccezzioni di questo mondo.  

 

Buono a sapersi... non avevo pensato a benefici durante gli upgrade!  :Smile: 

----------

## blackfede

@randomaze:

Uso la dimensione di default, 2Gb, ma ho spostato la directory da /root/.ccache a /home/.ccace (che è su una partizione a parte), così, dovessi mai fare una cavolata talmente grade da friggere tutto il filesystem reiser mi tengo almeno la ccache.  :Smile: 

----------

## Marculin

ma quindi con ccache se volessi interrompere una compilazione e poi riprenderla ogni notte posso?volevo compilare kde ma mi ci vuole 1 vita e non so come fare....ora lo installo  :Smile:  e mi cerco un howto per usarlo  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> ma quindi con ccache se volessi interrompere una compilazione e poi riprenderla ogni notte posso?

 

Praticamente. Ricordati di limitare la quota di ccache se no ti ritrovi con una cartella .ccache anche di giga.

----------

## Marculin

ricapitolando...basta fare

"emerge ccache" e poi settare la dimensione e lui funziona?Mi sembra vada ma avevo letto che bisognava mettere qualcosa in make.conf..è vero?cosa?

grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> ricapitolando...basta fare
> 
> "emerge ccache" e poi settare la dimensione e lui funziona?

 

Io quando ce l'avevo avevo fatto solo quello e tutto funzionava a meraviglia.

----------

## randomaze

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> ricapitolando...basta fare
> 
> "emerge ccache" e poi settare la dimensione e lui funziona?Mi sembra vada ma avevo letto che bisognava mettere qualcosa in make.conf..è vero?cosa?
> 
> grazie

 

Nell'Handbook si legge che bisogna aggiungere al /etc/make.conf:

```

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

```

----------

## Marculin

grazie randomaze..

ho provato a usare 2 comandi ma non saprei quale può essere "più esatto"!

Faccio un esempio con licq:

```
emerge licq
```

oppure

```
ccache emerge licq
```

???????????

grazie ancora

----------

## randomaze

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> grazie randomaze..
> 
> ho provato a usare 2 comandi ma non saprei quale può essere "più esatto"!
> 
> Faccio un esempio con licq:
> ...

 

Dovrebbe essere trasparente... quindi: "emerge licq"

----------

## Marculin

grazie...stasera inizierò a emergere il kdebase  :Smile: 

spero che come cache bastino 350mb....mi devo mettere a spostare i distfiles  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> spero che come cache bastino 350mb....mi devo mettere a spostare i distfiles 

 

Puoi anche metterne solo 50Mb tanto ci pensa ccache a usarti nel miigliore dei modi lo spazio che gli lasci.

----------

